# Need to Know what happened after i hit this speed bump SMH PLEASE!



## UYelloboi (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, I have a 2001 Volkswagen Passat v6 2.8L Automatic Tiptronic. I hit a speed bump and i bust my oil pan i know for sure. I saw a leakage a little further back under the car. When i came to a red light my car revved for about 2 seconds and then began moving, and then the second time i stopped i had to rev it twice the second time a little more to get it moving and jus made it to my friends house.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

UYelloboi said:


> Hi, I have a 2001 Volkswagen Passat v6 2.8L Automatic Tiptronic. I hit a speed bump and i bust my oil pan i know for sure. I saw a leakage a little further back under the car. When i came to a red light my car revved for about 2 seconds and then began moving, and then the second time i stopped i had to rev it twice the second time a little more to get it moving and jus made it to my friends house.


Sounds like a broken transmission pan.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

FYI I have a full tranny service kit for sale minus gasket


----------

